# Anyone Seen A Black F-550?



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Talking about a bad day. Well actually it started out good. Slept in late. Made breakfast. Watched some football. Then between games grabed my keys for a quick trip to the store. Went in the store and bought a Weber "Q" BBQ for the outback. But when I left the store my truck was gone. I guess my trip next weekend is cancelled unless I find it fast. So if you see a 2002 Black F-550 let me know.

Toolman


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

toolman action .

dude, that sucks








we have some friends that live in concord, i will let them know to be on the lookout for ya.
hopefully it's not on the way to mexico by now.

darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

drobe5150 said:


> toolman action .
> 
> dude, that sucks
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your Truck. Hopefully the weber was in your hands. It really would suck to loose your wheels abd your BBQ on the same day.









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Man...that sucks!!

Could be worse...your Ourback could have been attached


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

sorry to hear about your bad news!! can't be many f-550's running around. hopefully will be easy to spt and returned to you shortly.

we love our 'Q'. i'm sure you will too. needed to order the adapter hose directly from weber (via amazon.com). the one we bought at the local hardware store didn't work - very low gas pressure and minimal flame. the adapter from weber works great!! almost as good as my home gas grill!!

scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Man that really stink,Sorry to hear about your truck.
I hope you find your truck and it's in good shape.

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

toolman,

Sorry to hear about your truck.







Hope it's found soon and all in one piece.

Mark


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Hope they find your truck soon. This is horrible!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Toolman,

What can I say. That definetely sucks the big one!








I hope they find it fast, and not trashed.
Having been the victim of property crimes in the past, I feel your pain.
Hang in there!

Happier Trails,
Doug


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

Still no word on my truck yet. I picked up my rental this morning a F-150. So I can still go camping this weekend. Something gives me the feeling it won't tow the same.

Toolman


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

post a photo of the lost truck


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Hope you find it soon!!!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

That sucks, sorry about your loss.

Unfortunatly, in a couple of more days it will look like it went to "Monster Garage"


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

you can't just lose an F-550. Someone must have stolen it. (not funny, right?)
Sorry to hear.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG that really bites! I have a bad feeling its getting a tan south of the border by now though.  Hopefully the cops can track it down soon though.. and still in good condition.

You don't need an alarm what you need is the Trunk Monkey Theft Retrieval System


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

toolman said:


> Talking about a bad day. Well actually it started out good. Slept in late. Made breakfast. Watched some football. Then between games grabed my keys for a quick trip to the store. Went in the store and bought a Weber "Q" BBQ for the outback. But when I left the store my truck was gone. I guess my trip next weekend is cancelled unless I find it fast. So if you see a 2002 Black F-550 let me know.
> 
> Toolman
> [snapback]54076[/snapback]​


Don't give up, my buddies F-350 was stolen 2 years ago, they found it 3 weeks later in Pittsburg just missing the tools out of the back.
Good luck,
John


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I no longer own a truck but I'd have been devastated if I'd have faced your experience. I'll keep a good thought for you!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I hate to be un-original, but that really does suck.







Sorry to hear about it. But at least you'll still be able to go camping until it is found safe and sound. Think positive.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

toolman said:


> .......I picked up my rental this morning a F-150. So I can still go camping this weekend. Something gives me the feeling it won't tow the same.
> 
> Toolman
> [snapback]54146[/snapback]​


Nope, you will need 3.66666 F-150's

Sorry for your loss (and the bad joke)


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Toolman,

Any luck getting your truck back? Hope you had insurance if it's gone for good.

Bill


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

No sign of the truck yet. So i'm starting to think about a new one. I got a pretty good deal on the 550, so I don't know what i'll get next. I still have my fingers crossed that i'll get it back

Toolman


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

How old was your 550?


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

It is (was) a 2002.

Toolman


----------

